# Official: Scorpio Maurus Care



## Shane F. (Mar 11, 2010)

Will dry coconut fiber make a goof substrate for this desert scorpion?
Is 3-4 inches good for it?
Can I feed it mealworms?
(oh and I have raised scorpions for 5 years, never dealt with this one, its supposed to be more humid than a desert scorpion)
I have a 10g long tank, will that work for one or two(no one knows if they are communal)
Will anyone sell me some? Any size?


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm not really vouching for all this info, i got it all from the pet owners manual, for the most part it i would say its accurate though. 

*they are not arborial.
*the venom potency is 2/5. 5 being worst.
*there habitat is arid
*substrate can be composite sand or tapmed, maybe soem rocks.
*they burrow
*they are moderatly agressive
*communal
*they are preatty quick
*temp should be around 85
*hey can have a water dish

hope this helps you out.


----------



## Shane F. (Mar 11, 2010)

yeah, it helps thanks. I know they aren't arboreal, lol! But I thik Coco fiber dry will be ok.


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Mar 11, 2010)

Shane F. said:


> yeah, it helps thanks. I know they aren't arboreal, lol! But I thik Coco fiber dry will be ok.


yeah, unless your using clay to make it suitable to burrow sand and coco fiber are the same lol


----------



## SixShot666 (Mar 12, 2010)

This species don't live too long in captivity....I have mine for about 6 months so far. But my friend's Golden Israeli only lived for about a year. Put them in cali-sand or play sand mixture, spray their enclosure once a week and have a water dish for them. They may be small but are quite ferocious and defensive with their pincers and sting.


----------



## Michiel (Mar 12, 2010)

These are known as hard to keep, and this is largely based on the fact that many specimens come from imports, mostly adults, and older adults obviously die quicker. It is not totally true that these are hard to keep.

You can't used the dry cocofiber as substrate alone. As they live in arid sandy areas and are obligate burrowers, you need to try to reproduce this in captivity. So use sand as substrate, maybe mixed with some humus and a "binding agent" so that the scorps can dig further in pre-dug burrows.
Some cork and stones as hides. And, the trick is to give them a bit moisture, so mist one corner lightly weekly and provide a small bottle cap for drinking. 
Try to buy subadults, as you can keep these longer, and try to breed them to provide captive bred specimens.


----------

